# Bow hunting



## dbesed (Sep 29, 2012)

I am starting a new obsession  

I know that are a lot of hunters on these forum but is anybody using a bow to hunt?

If so i would like to ask you some questions regarding equipment.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry, gun only. I like to hunt ducks in the fall so bow deer hunting was never a priority. Good luck with the new endeavor.


----------



## JMJones (Sep 29, 2012)

I hunt with a bow, but have had all the same equipment for the last eight years so I am not in the know on the new stuff.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 29, 2012)

I used to use handmade longbows, but it's been 15 years at least since I touched one and 10 sad years since I was last in the woods.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Sep 29, 2012)

Ask away, I'll do my best. I hunt bear, moose, elk and deer.


----------



## dbesed (Sep 30, 2012)

Ok so never shoot a compound bow before but now i'm interested in buying a entry level compound bow (budget 500$ for all the equipment) like the PSE Stinger 3g. I plan to shoot wild hogs and deer when i will be confident that i can make a kill shot. 

Should i buy a used bow or go with a entry level. All the reviews that i read about the stinger say that is a very good bow that can last for a long time because is adjustable from 50# to 70#.
Is there any significant advantage in the binary or hybrid cam system over the one cam design?
Should i by the ready to shoot kit just the bow and then equip it myself?
Ok this is a stupid question, but how difficult is to shoot a 70# bow. (I'm a 6'1 tall and weigh 187 pound and i do exercise)


----------



## RRLOVER (Sep 30, 2012)

My answer is going to be very Bias! There are only two kinds of compound bows, a Mathews and then everything else!My advice is NOT to buy entry level equipment.I am a huge fan of single cam bows.At 6'1(any height) your draw length needs to be right and 70# is not hard.My biggest chunk of advice is to practice,practice,practice, and then when your arm feels like it's going to fall off......practice some more. Good Luck


----------



## daveb (Oct 2, 2012)

My bow (older PSE) has not been out of the case for a couple years but am comfortable offering a couple suggestions.

Find a good archery shop, talk to them about cams, wheels, etc. Find what you like. Most will have bows you can try and they will measure draw length and help determine a good starting pull weight. They will also help you optimize arrow size. Its relatively easy to increase pull weight as you practice and gain experience.

If you plan to stalk or still hunt you will want a different cam set up - easier to pull and don't have to hold as long - than if you plan to hunt from a stand.

Don't drop all your money on this years sexiest bow and then have to go cheap on your arrows, sight and release. 

Can't argue with a Mathews but would not constrain myself to one either.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Carl (Oct 3, 2012)

For a first time bow I would invest in a 2-3 year old bow. Technology changes so fast that in just a few years some guys who have to have the latest greatest will upgrade and you can get a screaming bow for 1/4 price. That way you can try it out before deciding that you love bow hunting.

I've been several times. All I can say is practice practice practice. I missed a broadside show at 25 yards because of buck fever, kicking myself to this day.

Either it gets in your blood and you love it or it's meh. That's not totally true, I'm middle of the road, more because I enjoy hunting and will use whatever means necessary.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Oct 3, 2012)

Some god points. Matthews is a solid choice, so are many bows from Hoyt (My personal favorite) Weight isn't the biggest issue. Kinetic energy is a more important number. Your arrow weight, and speed are how that info is achieved. My bow is at 77 pounds, I have a 32" draw, and my bow shoots my hunting arrows at a real chronographed 327 feet per second. I have a tone of kinetic energy. I had a passthrough on a rather large moose at 48 yards.
Practice is huge! The bow is the foundation. Get a solid bow, (Hoyt, Matthews, PSE etc your choice) Add a top drop away rest, top sites, quality arrows, and if you intend, a trigger release. If this is a passion for you, don't skip. Buy the best you can afford. PM me if you like.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 3, 2012)

Real men use Recurves....


----------



## daveb (Oct 3, 2012)

If you use physics to your advantage, you'll have more opportunity to use your knives...


----------



## Lefty (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## PierreRodrigue (Oct 3, 2012)

Lefty said:


> Real men use Recurves....



Don't make me come over there! I also have a 75" Traditional English longbow...


----------



## Lefty (Oct 3, 2012)

Hahahaha. I'm kidding, I'm kidding!


----------



## dbesed (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the info. I will probably buy the stinger but first i will check if i can find something used. I will definitely go to an archery shop and talk to the guys there. While i am there i will ask them to measure my draw length.


----------

